# Any fishable lakes by boat yet ???



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

Any fishable lakes by boat yet ?


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

Somewhere I read Long lake is opened up ..... just want to be sure before hauling the boat 45 min


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

On another thread I said Long should be boat ready by the weekend... it’s whole center is opened up but still a lot of ice. I haven’t been to the Cove Rd launch to see yet, but since it’s located on that channel should be clear. Main chain will be a little longer.


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Very good post 
I’m sorry but where exactly is long lake


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Lower Portage Lakes just south of Akron/Coventry/Green.


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Lewzer said:


> Lower Portage Lakes just south of Akron/Coventry/Green.


Thanks Lewzer, anybody know of ants lakes closer to Pennsylvania or maybe just over the Ohio border 
Thank in advance


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

buckzye11 said:


> On another thread I said Long should be boat ready by the weekend... it’s whole center is opened up but still a lot of ice. I haven’t been to the Cove Rd launch to see yet, but since it’s located on that channel should be clear. Main chain will be a little longer.


Thanks , need deeper water opened up ....


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Mogadore open for boat sr 43 to congress,


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

Went by Nimi and Turkeyfoot today , Nimi is pretty much shore fishing , south east end is open more along shore than rest of lake . Turkeyfoot ski area open , state park boat ramp starting to thaw out , ice out to main lake . Can still see four wheeler and snowmobile tracks in slush on top of ice . Maybe 1st week of March things will open up .......


----------



## ohiobowhunter87 (Apr 21, 2016)

Mosquito won’t be long, you could prolly launch from the state ramps on 88 but you can’t get far on the north but there is considerable open water on the south end.


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

Atwood and tappan are both wide open. Atwood wasn’t as muddy as expected tappan looked really muddy


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks , I don’t have a small kicker for Atwood I need a new one ... but glad To hear Tappan and others are opened up


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

If it keeps raining next 2 days Portage should be open ( especially if wind picks up) Nimi might be a little longer , hard to believe what ice was on Nimi yesterday...... I’ve never been on that lake without steady winds ..... lol electric motor only is slow moving some days trying to get back to ramp


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wlw723 said:


> Somewhere I read Long lake is opened up ..... just want to be sure before hauling the boat 45 min


Did a drive through the Portage Lakes yesterday looking for open water. Long Lake and North Res are completely open. East Res., Miller and Cottage Grove are mostly open except the area that connects them all by the South Main St bridge. The Old Park Ramps are still ice but looking pretty thin. Did not make it to Turkeyfoot Lake or the New State Park ramps. 

I think there will be some fishing to be had at most of the lakes this weekend.


----------



## Wlw723 (Apr 22, 2016)

There was about 20’ of open water at state park ramp yesterday , about 1” or so of ice out to mud and beach


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Springfield is a little over half opened as of yesterday.


----------



## TankerYanker (Jul 9, 2014)

I drove across both route 14 and route 225 bridges today...Berlin looks wide open. Water looks murky/muddy and lake looks like close to full pool


----------



## joecoyote (Mar 19, 2016)

TankerYanker said:


> I drove across both route 14 and route 225 bridges today...Berlin looks wide open. Water looks murky/muddy and lake looks like close to full pool


I just drove across the spillway on Pymatuning and there were boats out on the lake didn’t see any ice


----------



## Striper14 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yes sounds good


----------



## wolfenstein (Jan 6, 2014)

Ladue is wide open. Go get 'em!!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just went by OSP... good to go. Still some ice but you can get around it now.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Local farm pond had some ice in corner. Coffee, 6 inches vis at best. Found out my casting arm still works.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

wolfenstein said:


> Ladue is wide open. Go get 'em!!!


Hit Ladue in the canoe this morning. Forecast I saw said mild wind. Launched at 44 ramp and stayed on the small end. Made a run about 730 over to a cove on the SE side. Little breezy, but manageable. However, on the way back...in the middle of the lake (of the small end...by the big island, east of the 44 bridge) with 100+ yards to the nearest bank, the wind picked up and I was unable to keep the boat nose into the wind. Was fighting 30 mph winds and 2ft+ swells. Crazy considering the wind was mostly out of the south. Somehow kept the boat upright and eventually wound up on a wind blown bank, mostly dry. Would have been very bad had I gone in. Even with PFD. 

Public service announcement. Know when to stay home. Don't mess around in cold water. 

The most scared I've ever been for my own safety. Dummy.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Glad you made it back safe


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

mas5588 said:


> Hit Ladue in the canoe this morning. Forecast I saw said mild wind. Launched at 44 ramp and stayed on the small end. Made a run about 730 over to a cove on the SE side. Little breezy, but manageable. However, on the way back...in the middle of the lake (of the small end...by the big island, east of the 44 bridge) with 100+ yards to the nearest bank, the wind picked up and I was unable to keep the boat nose into the wind. Was fighting 30 mph winds and 2ft+ swells. Crazy considering the wind was mostly out of the south. Somehow kept the boat upright and eventually wound up on a wind blown bank, mostly dry. Would have been very bad had I gone in. Even with PFD.
> 
> Public service announcement. Know when to stay home. Don't mess around in cold water.
> 
> The most scared I've ever been for my own safety. Dummy.


Glad you made it back in. Good reminder to wear a pfd this time of year. I was working in the yard today. I live by punderson. It was windy here all day. Wanted to burn some stuff but didn't lite it till 630. Too windy.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Haven't seen the ramp but punderson looks wide open. Boats on mogadore yesterday


----------



## Brittany77 (Feb 25, 2018)

Wlw723 said:


> Any fishable lakes by boat yet ?[/QUOTE


Was on Mogadore today with my daughter... Got a little choppy but was able to cure the cabin fever fishitch!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> Hit Ladue in the canoe this morning. Forecast I saw said mild wind. Launched at 44 ramp and stayed on the small end. Made a run about 730 over to a cove on the SE side. Little breezy, but manageable. However, on the way back...in the middle of the lake (of the small end...by the big island, east of the 44 bridge) with 100+ yards to the nearest bank, the wind picked up and I was unable to keep the boat nose into the wind. Was fighting 30 mph winds and 2ft+ swells. Crazy considering the wind was mostly out of the south. Somehow kept the boat upright and eventually wound up on a wind blown bank, mostly dry. Would have been very bad had I gone in. Even with PFD.
> 
> Public service announcement. Know when to stay home. Don't mess around in cold water.
> 
> The most scared I've ever been for my own safety. Dummy.


Well did you have any hits ?


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Well did you have any hits ?


Haha this is the best reply. Well, especially since it turned out ok. 

No dice on the catching. Although, with the wind it was tough to fish anywhere effectively


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

mas5588 said:


> Haha this is the best reply. Well, especially since it turned out ok.
> 
> No dice on the catching. Although, with the wind it was tough to fish anywhere effectively


I've been kinda waiting to go until it clears up and gets a tad warmer. How did it water look and was it back to summer pool or is it still low


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> I've been kinda waiting to go until it clears up and gets a tad warmer. How did it water look and was it back to summer pool or is it still low


Definitely back to full pool. Way up from the fall....probably 6 vertical feet on the 44 bridge columns. The 44 ramp is back up where you could actually launch a boat without wading out into the muck.

Water wasn't clear, but wasn't nearly as dirty as I expected. 

Looked good overall. Just a little chilly.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Cool I'll probably hit it Wednesday if it's not raining. I'm feeling pikey


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

set-the-drag said:


> Cool I'll probably hit it Wednesday if it's not raining. I'm feeling pikey


They're definitely in there. I usually bump into them pretty regularly in the spring when I'm bass fishing.


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

All I say is the bass are very hungry.


----------

